# Shipping to the USA from Canada issues?



## Durhampro (May 9, 2009)

How did you ship it?


----------



## gitempest (Jan 25, 2016)

wow that's good info to know! very interested to know what the right way is to sell a bow to the us


----------



## rockin_johny (Oct 9, 2004)

Have sold at least 10 bows and shipped to USA. Never an issue. It may be a Duties thing that she got charged for. Either way it really isn't your issue. I pay duties all the time on item I get from the states. Besides, It was her decision to ship it back so her loss. If you have the bow give her the money back but not the shipping. That was her decision and not because of an issue with the product


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

I have never had this issue shipping to the States via Canada Post. 
Different story if you use a courier company (ie. UPS, FedEx, Purolator etc..)
When receiving stuff from the States I typically will not get dinged for duty if they ship USPS. 
If they ship via a courier...get hit most times with duty and brokerage. 
As Johnny said, if it was duty, that falls to her not you. If she does not want to pay the duty, then the cost to ship it back also falls on her. 
I'd be be ticked off losing the shipping cost you already paid initially. 
Best advice other than listening to our 2 cents would be to contact an AT administrator and get their perspective.


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

All depends how you filled the shipping label?
I have sent bows and other gizmo's for "repair" or "service" so the other person could get it "faster", also declaring the value for insurance is a gray area....
You shall communicate all these things in a first step - how can you meet the mutual interests? 
I just shipped one bow to OR disassembled, shipping a smaller box cost me $34 instead of $75 for a same weight.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

I've sold many risers, limbs and bows to guys in the states with no issues, this sounds like BS to me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lionel (Jul 16, 2002)

I recently sent a compound bow to Missouri in its original box. Cost 56.00 Can. Used Canada Post. Took 2 weeks but no problems either end.
Lionel


----------



## normanrd (Nov 29, 2008)

I've shipped a few back and forth as well with zero issues. Something sounds amiss for sure.


----------



## Rackmastr (Mar 20, 2006)

Zero issues using Canada Post (fill out a US Customs declaration there). There should be no 'broker' or 'bond' involved in personal goods being shipped to the USA via postal carrier. There may be something involved UPS or FedEx, etc if you shipped with them and then there would be a broker involved, but still no idea why there would be a bond.

As to covering the cost of the shipping, if it was me, I would not be refunding it if I did everything right in sending it to the US buyer. The buyer is responsible for any importation requirements and chose to return it to you.


----------



## WAFlowers (Oct 30, 2014)

The worst is shipping Purolator or other second tier couriers. They always go through a customs broker and the receiving party pays heavily!

Canada Post or USPS going the other way is always best. Take this from a Canadian expat who sends gifts back to family multiple times a year for over 18 years. Lots of experience trying various shipping method over the years.

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## foamhunter77 (Jul 3, 2007)

I shipped and received bows to us as a small business when the dollar was good. If you shipped Canada Post you should have had no issues. If you sent it by way of courier ie ups then yes there would be a brokerage fee. Im assuming thats what they meant by bond. In my opinin you owe the buyer nothing. Only time you should be responsible as seller is if condition wasnt as described or if damaged in transit by postal service. Then if they had insurance you make claim. If they waived insurance then too bad.


----------



## Ravenhunter (Dec 19, 2010)

I have sold bought and traded lots of bows on AT with USA guys. Only issue I ever had shipping was the bow got lost at the sort facility for a day or two. The buyer was freaking out but the bow was found and shipped. I also get $$ insured for what ever I sold it for. Buying a bow I had customs hold it for 3 weeks once but not a big deal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ravenhunter (Dec 19, 2010)

Always shipped canada post and United States postal service. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ravenhunter (Dec 19, 2010)

Also mark all my boxes gifts. Plus any product built or made in USA or canada there is no duty (nafta). There maybe state or provincial taxes though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foamhunter77 (Jul 3, 2007)

Ravenhunter said:


> Also mark all my boxes gifts. Plus any product built or made in USA or canada there is no duty (nafta). There maybe state or provincial taxes though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would not recommend marking as gift. Trying to avoid customs fees any being dishonest about items value is asking for trouble. Marking as gift is only good for items of a 50$ value. Any items you feel fall under the nafta agreement then you need to submit a form with the item. Their is information that will be needed from the manufacturer to prove origin. This does not mean materials produced outside usa/canada/mexico that are assembled in usa. Lets just saying trying to scert customs is not worth the hassle on items at the value of a bow.


----------



## Ravenhunter (Dec 19, 2010)

Everything I've ever received or shipped was marked a gift. No problems. And if you get hit with a duty fee you can submit a form to request money back after the fact too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ravenhunter (Dec 19, 2010)

But good point. No need to try and hide what your shipping. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rossi9s (Sep 25, 2005)

Ravenhunter said:


> But good point. No need to try and hide what your shipping.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



it is also illegal to hide or make a false declaration as to what you are shipping.
If murhpy's law becomes applicable- you can be in deep doo doo.
Fess up, complete the customs paperwork correctly, insure the item for what it sold for and should be fine.
Theres something fuzzy about this "bond " thing.
good luck


----------



## easterbunny (Dec 2, 2014)

Here is an example if something goes wrong. A buyer agrees on a certain price (example $100.00)
To help the buyer, the seller declares a shipping value say $75.00. Some where along the line the 
item gets lost in shipping and a claim is made. That claim is only good for the lowered value of $75.00 
that the shipper declared and not the original $100.00 that the buyer paid. The buyer would then be 
out the additional $25.00 unless there was a written agreement with the shipper to lower the value.
If the shipper did this on his own, in this instance, in my opinion the shipper would have to come up 
with the additional $25.00 to bring the claim to the $100.00 value the buyer paid. 
A similar thing happened several years ago to a friend of mine. He purchased a trailer, paid the seller, 
but had the seller lower the value on a separate bill of sale. This way the buyer felt he would not have 
to pay as much when licensing the trailer. In this case everything worked out until the day he was 
involved in an accident where the trailer got severely damaged. Putting in an insurance claim, the trailer 
was valued at what he had submitted to the insurance company at the time he registered and plated the 
trailer, not what he tried to claim he had originally paid the seller. I was involved in this case as I was 
doing welding and he came to me to get a repair cost. The insurance company wanted three appraisals 
but if that was not possible, they would accept two. All the best.


----------



## remmy300 (Apr 24, 2007)

So if I am having a bow shipped from US to Canada. What is the Best way? USPS? Any tips so i don't get hammered at the border? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2015)

USPS insured and paid via PayPal. When package arrived, take closeup video before, during and after the package is opened. That way you are fully protected.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

USPS for sure 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## remmy300 (Apr 24, 2007)

So from a sellers stand point in the US, what do they have to do? Anything special or just package it up and send via usps? I am going off past dealings, it's been a bit . It's more on my end that I have to deal with duty etc? 

Thoughts? Thanks in advance


----------

